# Spectec WIFI SDIO Card problem



## captaino (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey guys, 

I have a Dell Axim x30 in chich I use a Spectec SDIO wifi card to connect to the internet. I just got back to college and am not able to connect to the sireless network here. I had bought the card last semester and the system administrator and I were able to get it set up on the network but for some reason it will not connect to the wireless network now that I have gotten back. I have talked with him just now and he said that he didn't change any settings on the wireless network but they did get a new central server over the summer. Currently the wireless network is set up with an Authentication of WPA-PSK and Encryption of TKIP. I put in the network key and it recognizes it as the correct key but it doesn't connect. The systems administrator did notice one setting that says Use IEEE 802.1x network access control. You have a choice of using it and not using it. He tried to disable it and it is unable to be disabled. He was just as stumped as I was. Could you help


----------

